# SE Racing - saved from the scrap yard.



## nightrider (Oct 9, 2022)

This bike was at the local co-op. It was going to be put in the scrap heap. I know it's rough, but it was free. Who knows if the seatpost and stem will come out. Freewheel still spins. Wheels are straight. I'll clean it up a bit and see what happens.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice save


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 9, 2022)

Who would throw that away...?? Perplexing. What year is it?


----------



## nightrider (Oct 9, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Who would throw that away...?? Perplexing. What year is it?



I think a 1982. Serial starts with a 5.


----------



## nightrider (Oct 9, 2022)

So, this bike is totally out of my wheelhouse. Really it was the looptail that caught my eye. Is there anything special about this bike? Usually, I just clean and service, fix what needs fixed. Does this warrant anything more? Thanks for any comments of information.
Johnny


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice one! Classic 80s looptail bmx! It is probably worth a few bucks! I would research it!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 9, 2022)

I did "BMX" riding before it had a name. knobbies, short handle bars and a 10 speed seat on a Schwinn. I later made a custom out of it. 

what is the value of something like that? I'd see that at a yard sale and have no idea.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 9, 2022)

That is a 1978 se racing JU6.jeff utterback signature frame.that is the first se racing frame.after the addition of a headtube gusset,it became the pk ripper in 79.most have no serial numbers.only 5 known to exist.good job finding that.wanna sell it?edit didn't know it was a 24,hard to tell with my eyes in the pics.24 means floval flyer


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 9, 2022)

Besides the cw pro bars and dia compe brakes the rest looks like nothing special


----------



## RVD_79 (Oct 10, 2022)

Great save there, defiantly worth saving.


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 13, 2022)

What an amazing bike if that’s a 24 inch you are super lucky to own that. I would love to on that floval flyer!!


----------



## nightrider (Oct 13, 2022)

So, for now I'm going to get this riding spending as little cash as possible. Surprisingly, the stem and seat post came right out! The bottom bracket was shot, so I pulled it apart. Dang, that was a mother. Had sealed bearings! I'm putting in a standard bb for now. If I keep this bike it will be painted, or stripped and polished. I don't want to deal with removing sealed bearings if I'm just going to tear it apart again. Will do the sealed bearings after frame is done. Freewheel is also shot. 
I do have a few questions though.
Is the stem original ? I have a early Tuff Neck (not Pro) that I got from the free '81 Stingray I found. Might put it on if its "cooler".
Second, the freewheel, how much to spend$. $20, 35, 55, is there a huge difference? I don't know if the wheel set is original, but it will stay. So I want something that you BMX guys won't cringe at.
Lastly, what kind/brand of chain should I get?
Thanks for any information or advice.


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 13, 2022)

Tufneck is kooler.get what you pay for in freewheels


----------



## carbon8 (Oct 15, 2022)

You got lucky on that one, early 80's Floval flyer, frame around $1500 alone, more if it had the correct forks. Stem is original Suntour lower to mid range in the 80's. The hands down choice for old school builds in freewheels are the Suntours. No biggy on freewheel so you could just get a newer made dicta or if you plan to ride especially on track then a box or white industries for awesome engagement and these are pretty noisy which most guys like but very pricey.


----------

